# '67 Tonneau Cover... 'help', need info



## AZgoatguy (Oct 13, 2011)

For almost thirty years I've owned a complete but non-running '67 GTO convertible that restoration will start on this winter (finally!). The only piece missing from the car is the tonneau cover, and I'm really hoping some of you can help me with information about this option and its configuration. The snaps are all there, on the dash and inside tops of the doors and on the pinch-well moulding, but the big question is the support brace. The sockets for it are there, one on each side on the B pillar, but I've no idea how it is constructed (what is it made of, does it fold... once, twice in the center?). The GTO Restoration Guide by Paul Zazarine mentions only that the tonneau was "an extremely rare option... on the 1964 through 1967... and was dealer installed," so no real help there. But from this, I'm believing it came on the car when sold new, and this fits with the rest of the car because it's nearly fully optioned. Way, way back then somebody wanted a 'Cadillac GTO' (ha) and went nuts on the option list. Thanks for listening and I'm sure hoping to get some replies in the Forum. If you should have any literature, photos, etc. on the tonneau, my email is [email protected].


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Josh, good luck with this one. I've been into GTO's for 35 years, have owned and driven a bunch of them (all pre '68's), and have never, ever, seen a tonneau cover on one of these cars. I have the old black and white photo in the GTO Restoration Guide, but that's it. Good luck, and let us know if you find out anything. As a PS, try posting on the performance years forum...it has a much larger "base", and a bunch of Day One original owners that may be able to help you further.
Jeff


----------



## bvqsmgto (Jul 15, 2011)

Try these guys:
1966-67 Pontiac GTO Convertible Tops and Convertible Top Parts


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

POCI technical library can research for you for a fee. Also look in the assembly manual.


----------



## AZgoatguy (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey... thanks, guys. Okay, I've joined PY Forum and made the same post to it. So far have had 5 responses with some good talk and suggestions, but no one yet has or knows where a tonneau car is. Also made a email query to GTO Convertible Tops folks but no answer from them so far. POCI is next on the list to check with. To tell you the truth it sure would be easier if the car didn't have this option, and cleaner too - the sockets for the brace are somewhat 'clunkey' and the snaps add clutter. Around the rear the snaps are drilled and mounted onto the pinch moulding, and on the dash the snaps are actually on the dash pad, about an inch from of the back edge (hmmm, don't like that!). But it's starting to become clear to me this is apparently one of the rarest of options, and because of that, and my love of these old goats, I'm going to try to make it work. Thanks to all for the input, I do appreciate it!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Do you have any pics at all? Never heard of this option and I would love to see it.

How cool that you are perservering to do this right. :cheers

How about some more details on the car and it's "extensive" option list?


----------



## AZgoatguy (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey ALKYGTO... thanks for the reply. Yes, I do hope to find success in resurrecting the tonneau option on this car but so far no luck in locating a car with the option intact so as to get photos and measurements..., but maybe tomorrow (ha). As for more info on the car itself... I don't have any pics of it as the previous owner had stored it outside and ignored it, leaving it in a somewhat shabby condition (thankfully it was here in southern Arizona). I've kept it garaged so it hasn't deteriorated any further. It's complete but for the tonneau cover and is solid; good quarters, no rust out anywhere. It's gold with black interior and top, and is a California car with the all the correct emissions pieces (pump, specific air cleaner) still on the engine. I haven't ordered the PHS documentation as yet but here are the options as I see them: 400 HO, TH400, PS, PDB, 3.23 Safe-T-Track, Rally I wheels, AC, PW, Bucket Seats, Headrests, Power Driver Seat, Tilt-back Pass Seat, Gauge Cluster w/tach, Sport Wood Wheel, Tilt Column, Console w/his-hers, 8-Track, AM Push-button Radio, Power Qtr Mount Antenna, Power Trunk Release, Remote Mirror, Day/Night Mirror, Door Edge Guards and the tonneau. And there is something else... on the peak of each fender, about 12" back from the headlight bezel is a 5/16-3/8 hole with wear marks in the paint around it in a approx 1" square pattern... clearly something was mounted there but what? It will take some work and am anxious to get started on it but after seeing your 'outrageous' '69 goat I'm thinking I should restore the '69 I have before doing the '67. You do have a beautiful car- WOW! My '69 is also an interesting car - complete but non-runing - it's a RA-III with 4-spd, PS, PDB, Hide-a-ways, and a 4.88 'N' cast 4-spider Safe-T-Track. I found the build sheet and it is definitely 4.88, not 4.33. A GTO guru friend of mine said the special order gears would have come in the trunk for the dealer to install before delivery. Also special order on the car is paint - Golden Rod Yellow, which my friend tells me was optional on the Firebird but not on the GTO (special order only). And it has a black vinyl roof and, of all things, a reverb on the AM radio (go figure...). I need to get this car finished!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Both cars sound awesome, we need pictures. :cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

AZgoatguy said:


> Hey ALKYGTO... thanks for the reply. Yes, I do hope to find success in resurrecting the tonneau option on this car but so far no luck in locating a car with the option intact so as to get photos and measurements..., but maybe tomorrow (ha). As for more info on the car itself... I don't have any pics of it as the previous owner had stored it outside and ignored it, leaving it in a somewhat shabby condition (thankfully it was here in southern Arizona). I've kept it garaged so it hasn't deteriorated any further. It's complete but for the tonneau cover and is solid; good quarters, no rust out anywhere. It's gold with black interior and top, and is a California car with the all the correct emissions pieces (pump, specific air cleaner) still on the engine. I haven't ordered the PHS documentation as yet but here are the options as I see them: 400 HO, TH400, PS, PDB, 3.23 Safe-T-Track, Rally I wheels, AC, PW, Bucket Seats, Headrests, Power Driver Seat, Tilt-back Pass Seat, Gauge Cluster w/tach, Sport Wood Wheel, Tilt Column, Console w/his-hers, 8-Track, AM Push-button Radio, Power Qtr Mount Antenna, Power Trunk Release, Remote Mirror, Day/Night Mirror, Door Edge Guards and the tonneau. And there is something else... on the peak of each fender, about 12" back from the headlight bezel is a 5/16-3/8 hole with wear marks in the paint around it in a approx 1" square pattern... clearly something was mounted there but what? It will take some work and am anxious to get started on it but after seeing your 'outrageous' '69 goat I'm thinking I should restore the '69 I have before doing the '67. You do have a beautiful car- WOW! My '69 is also an interesting car - complete but non-runing - it's a RA-III with 4-spd, PS, PDB, Hide-a-ways, and a 4.88 'N' cast 4-spider Safe-T-Track. I found the build sheet and it is definitely 4.88, not 4.33. A GTO guru friend of mine said the special order gears would have come in the trunk for the dealer to install before delivery. Also special order on the car is paint - Golden Rod Yellow, which my friend tells me was optional on the Firebird but not on the GTO (special order only). And it has a black vinyl roof and, of all things, a reverb on the AM radio (go figure...). I need to get this car finished!


Thanks for the compliments, I appreciate it. :cheers

Would sure love to see some pics, even "barn fresh" these cars are cool.

Sounds like you have two pretty rare pieces there. Imagine ordering a car with a four speed, 4:88"s and an AM reverb. Just Crazy! :rofl: Those must have been the days!

I would do the convertible first, more fun to drive than a coupe with 4:88's IMO :lol:.


----------



## ROGTO67 (Dec 11, 2012)

Any luck with the tonneau cover?


----------

